# Elisa Ann Schwartz / Elisa Jordana / Kermit and Friends Podcast



## #KillAllPedos (Jan 5, 2021)

Recently, sexual predator Ethan Oliver Ralph (host of "The Killstream") appeared on a tiny Youtube show called "Kermit and Friends" ("KAF"). KAF's Youtube page describes the show as follows:


> _Kermit And Friends is a LIVE comedic spiritual interactive web show that is hosted by Elisa "Jordana" Schwartz every Sunday at 11am PST in place of her Sunday church service at the local church. The church she was attending refused to baptize her because she wasn't "close enough to God" so she started her own, The Kermitarian Church-a place without judgement. Kermit, thank you for loving me. I hope I was good to you. You have my heart forever. You inspire me in everything I do._


KAF is hosted by a relatively good-looking mid-30's lady named Elisa Schwartz. As you can tell from the show description, she is likely insane, probably does lots of cocaine, and coasts through life based largely on her middling looks. She named KAF after her dog, Kermit, who is pictured below.










Spoiler: WGFD













Spoiler: Elisa's Feet Pics



Elisa Jordana's feet pics












As I explain below, this is a new low point for Elisa Schwartz. Unlike many people in Ethan Ralph's sphere, Elisa has some talent, and at one point was on track to have a successful career in show business. Elisa Schwartz used to be a keytarist for a chart-topping pop band called Cobra Starship. But how did Elisa go from Cobra Starship to hosting a failing internet show, and interviewing Ethan Ralph about his own failing show?

Let's look a little closer:

As a Jewish American Princess from New Jersey, Elisa has been trying to get famous since she was very young. She focused on music because that "was the only time . . . people paid any attention to" her. At one point her father got "got ripped off for thousands of dollars when producers promised him they could get [Elisa] a recording contract." Her parents eventually paid for her to attend Berklee College of Music in Boston, which is a pretty good school for aspiring career musicians. However, she was not finding success with that.

Eventually she met and started fucking someone in a new band called Cobra Starship (featuring the vocalist of Midtown, a relatively successful indie pop band). Because she was fucking someone in the band, and she wanted to be famous, they found a place for her in Cobra Starship. But things went south when Elisa became obsessed with the lead singer of the band, Gabe Saporta, and started fucking him on the DL. This led to an embarrassing and public falling out with Cobra Starship, whereafter they replaced Elisa with someone more talented, better looking, and not insane. Here Elisa explains what happened in her own words:


> _After I left home, *I waitressed in NYC, took the occasional modeling job, go-go danced, and tried to navigate the music industry.* Multiple times, I found myself alone with random "music producers" trying to get in my pants. . . . I experienced little to no success . . .
> 
> I had finally given up and accepted that I'd be a cocktail waitress and/or shady foot fetish model when I bumped into a guy at a nightclub who said he was forming a band and asked if I'd be interested in joining.
> 
> ...


There are many points of discussion here (e.g., her insecurity about her nose, her history as a "go-go dancer," her history in the "comedy scene in LA"), but the most significant is her sexual relationship with some pudgy Jewish Howard Stern Show stagehand named Benjy Bronk. When she got to Hollywood, Elisa began whoring herself out to celebrities such as Vin Diesel, Ethan Hawke, and David Blaine, but none of their fame rubbed off on her. Then one night she ran into this fat schlub Benjy and saw an opportunity. Using Benjy as a stepping stone, Elisa was able sleep her way into an occasional guest spot on The Howard Stern Show.

Unfortunately for Elisa, she was unable to parlay her time with the Howard Stern Show into a successful career, as the show's fans derided her as an annoying vapid fame whore whose only claim to fame was fucking a writer for the Howard Stern Show.

Eventually, it was revealed that she had done nude photo shoots for $$$ under the name "Juliet Shores." The authenticity of those photos was apparently later confirmed.


Spoiler: Elisa Schwartz Nude (NFSW)








It appeared Elisa Schwartz would never be famous for anything respectable.

In a last ditch effort to become famous, Elisa started a podcast show called "Kermit and Friends," named after her little lapdog Kermit. Elisa has hosted KAF on several channels, including on two eponymous Elisa Jordana channels (here and here) and most recently a dedicated Kermit and Friends channel. Although it initially appears Elisa has only been doing KAF for a week (her oldest video "Introducing Kermit and Friends," was uploaded a week ago), she has in fact been doing KAF since at least 2015. Looking through the comments on her old videos, it becomes clear that she has always been disliked, both for her music, and for her personality. She is not new to hosting a web show. She is not just starting out. She has been at this a while, and she has always had the same level of success she currently has.

Because Elisa's now ex-boyfriend Benjy was at least somewhat connected in show business, he got famous people to attempt to listen to her show. Apparently Jimmy Kimmel was one of these people, and he did not have nice things to say about Elisa or KAF:









Elisa and Benjy split up a few years ago, and the Howard Stern Show cut ties with her. Elisa is apparently still trying to get famous, hanging around the showbiz scene trying to get people to take her seriously. She recently put KAF on its own Youtube channel, so maybe that's going to be her main focus now.

It's unclear how or why Ethan Ralph ended up on Elisa's unpopular KAF show. Elisa described Ralph as a "great guest that i'm super excited about... He's like a huge guy on the internet. He's a very successful uh youtube channel and a very successful online presence." It's quite obvious she has no clue who he is:




My theory is that Elisa knows Dax Herrera ("Dick Masterson") from the "comedy scene in LA," or someone associated with the Dick Show. He referred her to Ralph because nobody respectable wants to be on her unsuccessful show. But even though Elisa is a failure at doing a web show, she's still overall much more successful than Ralph, and hotter than any girl he's ever dreamed of banging. Thus, Ralph was happy to guest on her show, and he will probably start hanging off of her nuts like he does with Dax. No doubt Ethan Ralph dreams of one day fucking Elisa and smothering her with his sweaty gunt. Hey, she let Benjy fuck her; why not Ralph? Maybe he has a shot.

That's a pretty good rundown. I'll add more if I learn more.

*EDIT 1: *What a small world we live in. As it turns out, Elisa's dad, Frank Cucchiara, already has a thread on this site (thanks to juneaui for posting this info back in 2017). Here's Frank:




Apparently Frank is a total creep and a pedophile who has been accused of, inter alia, molesting Elisa and sexually assaulting dogs. He has or had a website (FrankieCucchiara.com now redirects to a Discord server, which I'm not signing up for) where he talks about wanting to legalize pedophilia and other perverted shit. He also has a Youtube channel ("HonestandFrank") where he rambles about the same.

Frank is such a creep that people started a petition to remove him from the internet. Among signatories of this petition was one "Cindy Schwartz" who claims to be "Elissa Jordana's mother." This is what Cindy wrote:


> _*Cindy Schwartz · 6 years ago*
> This is important to me because I am Elissa Jordana's mother. Frank is her father. He wanted me to abort her but I didn't. The biggest regret of my life. Now she helps him look for children to think about sexually. I am mortified._





> *Cindy Schwartz . 6 years ago*
> _This man is a mentally ill squatter who advocates pedophilia & internet harassment. He & my mentally ill daughter, Elissa Jordana are predators and should be investigated. My daughter & I no longer speak in part because of this pedophile. Thank you._


Holy fucking shit. Elisa's mom openly regrets not getting an abortion. That's like the biggest disavow of all time.

Another person named "Ryan Lever" wrote the following:


> *Ryan Lever . 6 years ago*
> _Frank is a stalker and a molester of kids and animals. He once waved a flag in front of my elementary school for 4 hours and then exposed himself to me and a friend. Now Frank is on a webcast with an alcoholic woman named Elissa Jordana who has schizophrenia and many other mentally ill pedophiles & people with downs syndrome. They make up stories & rant about nothing then people show their penises. Elisa's mother Cindy & Frank her dad hate each other because now Frank is recruiting children Elissa finds on the internet and exploits them. They also make fun of people with cancer, Lyme disease and anyone else with a good head on their shoulders, friends, beauty and happy families. Please get rid of them both. He also molested my daughter. Thank you._





> _*Ryan Lever . 6 years ago*
> Because he molested my daughter and he harasses people with a mentally retarded woman who looks like she's melting. Her name is Elissa Jordana, she is Honest Frank the pedophile's daughter. Thank you._



At one point Frank ran for Mayor of Mastic Beach, a little village on Long Island, NY. He of course lost.

Here are but a few videos he has posted on his YouTube:












Here's one where he's on Camera with Elisa.




A recurring theme is people say this guy is a pedophile, he's molested kids, and he has apparently sexually assaulted a dog on camera. I haven't personally seen all the videos of him admitting this stuff, but multiple people have referenced them, so I'll assume it's true for the time being.

TLDR: Elisa's father, Frank, is self-admitted pedophile and possibly zoophile who already has his own thread on Kiwi Farms in the "Horrorcow" subforum. Elisa allegedly worked with her father Frank to exploit underage girls for Frank's sexual pleasure. This accusation comes from Elisa's own mother, and other people in their community. Also, Elisa's mother openly regrets not getting an abortion.

After learning about Elisa's father, her life makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Fslur (Jan 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



I like how she was introducing her 22 viewers to someone she has no clue is. He has a successful YouTube channel.. 
>isn’t allowed to have a YouTube channel


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Jan 5, 2021)

What the flying fuck, she was having sex with BENJY?!??!






So it's only a matter of time before she hooks up with Ralph.


----------



## Vetti (Jan 5, 2021)

Thank you so much for making this thread. I love how Ethan got booted and then they treated no name Trumpster Bob as if he's a get on the same level as Ralph. It was all a beautiful mess.


----------



## I Digivolved Into A Loli? (Jan 5, 2021)

Apparently two of her guests knew who Ethan was. One's name was "DJ Smooth" pictured below.

Elisa introduces DJ Smooth as "how we met I think." So DJ Smooth and his sidekick really don't like another guy who is on the show named Corey. They apparently have proof that Corey is trying to slide into the DMs of a 17 year old. It's all gay drama, but they want to have a "debate" on the Killstream which is supposedly why they got in contact with Ethan at all. They ask Ethan if they can have their spergfight on the Killstream and Ethan seems like he's only agreeing to it to avoid the stream being awkward. 

Also when I was thinking of starting the thread on her (I'm glad you did it, you did a much better job), I searched her on kf. Someone made a thread about a person who is supposedly Elisa's father. This person is an alleged pedophile and pedophilia advocate. A person claiming to be the mother of Elisa and husband of this guy says that the father molested Elisa and that they are both insane. Also alleges that Elisa entraps children for her father to rape. This whole thing is a shitshow


----------



## Cow Poly (Jan 5, 2021)

It looks to me like she did at least try to fix that Jew nose at some point. Fucking mentally ill roastie cunt. inb4 Ralph jerks off to the OP.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Jan 5, 2021)

I Digivolved Into A Loli? said:


> Apparently two of her guests knew who Ethan was. One's name was "DJ Smooth" pictured below.
> View attachment 1831536
> Elisa introduces DJ Smooth as "how we met I think." So DJ Smooth and his sidekick really don't like another guy who is on the show named Corey. They apparently have proof that Corey is trying to slide into the DMs of a 17 year old. It's all gay drama, but they want to have a "debate" on the Killstream which is supposedly why they got in contact with Ethan at all. They ask Ethan if they can have their spergfight on the Killstream and Ethan seems like he's only agreeing to it to avoid the stream being awkward.
> 
> Also when I was thinking of starting the thread on her (I'm glad you did it, you did a much better job), I searched her on kf. Someone made a thread about a person who is supposedly Elisa's father. This person is an alleged pedophile and pedophilia advocate. A person claiming to be the mother of Elisa and husband of this guy says that the father molested Elisa and that they are both insane. Also alleges that Elisa entraps children for her father to rape. This whole thing is a shitshow


No wonder she didn’t seem to care about Ethan Ralph’s revenge porn. She’s probably thinking “amateur! That’s nothing compared to what I’ve done!”

Seriously tho, it sounds like she and her dad deserve their own Internet Insanity.


----------



## Sriracha (Jan 6, 2021)

I Digivolved Into A Loli? said:


> Also when I was thinking of starting the thread on her (I'm glad you did it, you did a much better job), I searched her on kf. Someone made a thread about a person who is supposedly Elisa's father. This person is an alleged pedophile and pedophilia advocate. A person claiming to be the mother of Elisa and husband of this guy says that the father molested Elisa and that they are both insane. Also alleges that Elisa entraps children for her father to rape.


Holy fuck I just read it her father is actually horrifying.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 6, 2021)

Seriously, who are all of these loser orbiters that appear on this show? Just Howard Stern rejects as well? Does DJ Smooth even make music? I'd dig but I couldn't give a fuck about any of these nobodies because they're more boring than even funny/interesting.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 6, 2021)

Silicone boobs and a fixed Jew nose. At least the composition of those noodz aren't too bad. Far better than the peodopantsu ones Ralph took. Maybe the pig can invest in some studio lights. Is the piggie going to beat his little salami off to this thread? 

I think he'd be aiming too high. He probably needs a device to lift his gunt up first, and then a microscope. 
Good thread! Lots of nice info.


----------



## Bob Barker (Jan 6, 2021)

#KillAllPedos said:


> _Now she helps him look for children to think about sexually. I am mortified.
> 
> Frank is recruiting children Elissa finds on the internet and exploits them._


That explains a few things....




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.





#KillAllPedos said:


> _in place of her Sunday church service at the local church. The church she was attending refused to baptize her because she wasn't "close enough to God" so she started her own, The Kermitarian Church_


In case anyone thought this was just fluff:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Bonus: Her describing what her show is in her own words:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




(all of this was clipped just from the ethan ralph stream, none of it is edited or modified in any way)


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Jan 6, 2021)

I knew this thread was destined to happen, but expected it on the general lolcow board. I'm reposting what I said in the other thread.



> She has the looks and the charisma to run a show, but god is her show a mess and snoozefest. I watched the Gunt episode and basically anything we cared about was already put in this thread. The whole show was this
> 
> -She plays kids-esque singalongs about zebras and spider monkeys. Meanwhile two of her regularly guests were fighting over one of them having an arrest record for sexually harassing an underage girl. What is the target age group for this show?
> -Her regular callers consist of 2 types of people 1)Low tier ZZZ-list people trying to create their own bloodsports, trying to become Z-list celebrities with their drama 2)Boomers trying to get a piece of the pie.
> ...


----------



## Ralphamale (Jan 7, 2021)

The DJ Smooth v Pedo Travolta has potential.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Jan 7, 2021)

Elisa is, at this very moment, talking about how she has read this entire thread.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Jan 7, 2021)

Haru Okumura said:


> Elisa is, at this very moment, talking about how she has read this entire thread.


That's a mighty accomplishment, reading a thread that is almost an entire page. Good on you, you failed, fame thirsty twat!


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Jan 8, 2021)

**Hi Ms. Elisa* SCHWAR**TZ, *I mean Jordana ! Please don't let the talk of your alleged "Jew nose"  sour you  to our forum. It's just that most of us are gay and we can be kind of catty  at times. We really do love  and celebrate Jews here. This website's owner is actually a known Jew *Jews Rock!*****

Elisa is a beautiful name  and you have stunning eyes like Liz Taylor  had. I've read a little about your career  and I think Gabe Sapatora is a real kike asshole and Victoria Asher is a pale imitation  of you. I think naming your dog Kermit is so quirky and creative  and cool.

Would you be willing  to make an account here and come talk with us   Usually the mistake people make when they get a  thread here is that they don't try  to engage  with the audience.  It is very likely that if you join and say  your piece  you could turn all of us in to fans. Please don't disappoint  me Elisa.

Finally, whatever you do, do not let Ethan try to  you Queen . You know he a bum  and he got no like you deserve.






				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.


----------



## TheSimpShow (Jan 8, 2021)

Agripepsi said:


> **Hi Ms. Elisa* SCHWAR**TZ, *I mean Jordana ! Please don't let the talk of your alleged "Jew nose"  sour you  to our forum. It's just that most of us are gay and we can be kind of catty  at times. We really do love  and celebrate Jews here. This website's owner is actually a known Jew *Jews Rock!*****
> 
> Elisa is a beautiful name  and you have stunning eyes like Liz Taylor  had. I've read a little about your career  and I think Gabe Sapatora is a real kike asshole and Victoria Asher is a pale imitation  of you. I think naming your dog Kermit is so quirky and creative  and cool.
> 
> ...






				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jan 8, 2021)

Agripepsi said:


> **Hi Ms. Elisa* SCHWAR**TZ, *I mean Jordana ! Please don't let the talk of your alleged "Jew nose"  sour you  to our forum. It's just that most of us are gay and we can be kind of catty  at times. We really do love  and celebrate Jews here. This website's owner is actually a known Jew *Jews Rock!*****
> 
> Elisa is a beautiful name  and you have stunning eyes like Liz Taylor  had. I've read a little about your career  and I think Gabe Sapatora is a real kike asshole and Victoria Asher is a pale imitation  of you. I think naming your dog Kermit is so quirky and creative  and cool.
> 
> ...


It's the yenta whisperer.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jan 8, 2021)

I love that she's so unknown she can just name her show Kermit and Friends and not get copyright struck.


----------



## TheBeanz (Jan 8, 2021)

Holy shit, this woman's crazy! I knew something was odd when I tuned into the tail end of the Ralph stream on the night to find her playing the piano and singing.

It's really weird Ralph was on that stream at all to be honest. In the clips he looks bored as fuck, like he had some sort of obligation to someone to be there.


----------



## Crystal Golem (Jan 8, 2021)

So she named the show after her dead dog? That's kinda grim.


----------



## Fslur (Jan 8, 2021)

Crystal Golem said:


> So she named the show after her dead dog? That's kinda grim.


& Her dog obviously after the show’s character, her actual twitter banner right now. 


Pinned tweet has been there for 4 days with two likes.
Archive 

It is a common factor amongst people who associate with Ralph, that they get no engagement on social media.


----------



## AgriDrThunder (Jan 8, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> I love that she's so unknown she can just name her show Kermit and Friends and not get copyright struck.



She'd be ok if she didn't have pictures of Kermit the Frog in her stuff because Kermit is a legit first name. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kermit_(given_name)



> Meaningson of Dermot



lol I found my nom de guerre for Civil War 2021™. My name is Kermit, son of Dermot, of the Fighting Diamondbacks, 1st Florida Shotgun Infantry Regiment


----------



## TheSimpShow (Jan 8, 2021)

Bob Barker said:


> Bonus: Her describing what her show is in her own words:
> View attachment 1834551
> 
> (all of this was clipped just from the ethan ralph stream, none of it is edited or modified in any way)






There is no way this bitch ever attended a church, and if she did it was possibly only once, and she probably refused to accept Jesus as the Messiah and so she was kicked out. Many of her rabbi's suggested she do a podcast or something maybe?


----------



## Agathor Johns (Jan 12, 2021)

Her dumb ass introduced KF to the greatest man ever known: TRUMPSTER BOB


----------



## naught (Jan 12, 2021)

This explains why the Twitter was archived over six years ago.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Jan 16, 2021)

"I didn't enjoy it that much but at least it's over lol"
–Elisa "Jordana" Schwartz, referring to The Killstream

To be fair, that's what pretty much everyone says after dealing with Ethan "The Gunt" Ralph.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 16, 2021)

#KillAllPedos said:


> View attachment 1851692
> "I didn't enjoy it that much but at least it's over lol"
> –Elisa "Jordana" Schwartz, referring to The Killstream
> 
> To be fair, that's what pretty much everyone says after dealing with Ethan "The Gunt" Ralph.


I want to say that's her trying to remain semi-neutral and that it wasn't just Beardson but basically any other co-hosts/callers/chat being their usual selves towards females.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Jan 16, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> I want to say that's her trying to remain semi-neutral and that it wasn't just Beardson but basically any other co-hosts/callers/chat being their usual selves towards females.


Yup, that's probably the diplomatic way of her saying "fuck The Killstream and that fat slob Ethan Ralph, I wish I had Googled him first!"


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 16, 2021)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Yup, that's probably the diplomatic way of her saying "fuck The Killstream and that fat slob Ethan Ralph, I wish I had Googled him first!"


Right. Being constantly called a Jew and having had plastic surgery on her face was probably the thing that clicked in her mind "Well this was a big mistake".


----------



## iSaidShhh (Jan 16, 2021)

Holy shit, my familiarity with early 2000s pop punk culture is finally almost useful.  Unsure if this is relevant/interesting, but please forgive a mild sperg: 

Elisa was _very_ well-known in the community to be obsessively, bunny-boilingly jealous of Gabe Saporta any time he spoke to fans (sidenote: unlike basically every semi-well-known band frontman of that time, I don't remember him being known for being a creep or particularly interested in banging fans).  She would follow him out to signings/meet and greets after shows and interrupt conversations/hustle Gabe along like security if she thought he was talking too long, especially to young/pretty women.  Directly after Vicky was announced as her replacement, she posted a ton of shit on MySpace that got deleted with in a day, assumedly after being contacted by Fueled By Ramen's lawyers.  She continued popping up and associating herself with similar bands in that vein that weren't on FBR (which really had the corner on the genre at the time, so she was stuck with a lot of D-tier shit) until people stopped giving a shit about her, which makes sense with her moving to California timeline. 

Opinion was split on whether she was actually sleeping with him or if she just wanted people to think she was.


----------



## The Qbe (Jan 17, 2021)

iSaidShhh said:


> Holy shit, my familiarity with early 2000s pop punk culture is finally almost useful.  Unsure if this is relevant/interesting, but please forgive a mild sperg:
> 
> Elisa was _very_ well-known in the community to be obsessively, bunny-boilingly jealous of Gabe Saporta any time he spoke to fans (sidenote: unlike basically every semi-well-known band frontman of that time, I don't remember him being known for being a creep or particularly interested in banging fans).  She would follow him out to signings/meet and greets after shows and interrupt conversations/hustle Gabe along like security if she thought he was talking too long, especially to young/pretty women.  Directly after Vicky was announced as her replacement, she posted a ton of shit on MySpace that got deleted with in a day, assumedly after being contacted by Fueled By Ramen's lawyers.  She continued popping up and associating herself with similar bands in that vein that weren't on FBR (which really had the corner on the genre at the time, so she was stuck with a lot of D-tier shit) until people stopped giving a shit about her, which makes sense with her moving to California timeline.
> 
> Opinion was split on whether she was actually sleeping with him or if she just wanted people to think she was.


I hope that all this is a larp because why the fuck would you fill your head will all that useless shit.


----------



## Tor Lugosi (Jan 17, 2021)

The Qbe said:


> I hope that all this is a larp because why the fuck would you fill your head will all that useless shit.


you realize you're posting on a sub-forum dedicated to Ethan Ralph, right


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jan 17, 2021)

iSaidShhh said:


> Holy shit, my familiarity with early 2000s pop punk culture is finally almost useful.  Unsure if this is relevant/interesting, but please forgive a mild sperg:
> 
> Elisa was _very_ well-known in the community to be obsessively, bunny-boilingly jealous of Gabe Saporta any time he spoke to fans (sidenote: unlike basically every semi-well-known band frontman of that time, I don't remember him being known for being a creep or particularly interested in banging fans).  She would follow him out to signings/meet and greets after shows and interrupt conversations/hustle Gabe along like security if she thought he was talking too long, especially to young/pretty women.  Directly after Vicky was announced as her replacement, she posted a ton of shit on MySpace that got deleted with in a day, assumedly after being contacted by Fueled By Ramen's lawyers.  She continued popping up and associating herself with similar bands in that vein that weren't on FBR (which really had the corner on the genre at the time, so she was stuck with a lot of D-tier shit) until people stopped giving a shit about her, which makes sense with her moving to California timeline.
> 
> Opinion was split on whether she was actually sleeping with him or if she just wanted people to think she was.


I actually remember her from the pathetic stint later on Howard Stern. Reading the OP I instantly recognized her terrible, cringe attempts at comedy via her Kermit church BS. 

When she was “dating” Benjy everyone chided him for dating an very obvious gold digger. He constantly promoted her “career” and would claim he thought she was very talented. 

 I remember one show where he admitted agreeing to pay her rent in LA (for a year!) after they broke up...and she wasn’t even pity fucking him. Everyone on the show was gobsmacked Benjy could be that pathetic. I think they managed to convince him to stop paying her rent (after another month) but I bet he still continued too. 

I got the feeling that she was on the show occasionally just for the hilarity of “Benjy getting suckered by a crazy gold digging fame whore”  instead of any actual merits.


----------



## FM Bradley (Jan 17, 2021)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> I actually remember her from the pathetic stint later on Howard Stern. Reading the OP I instantly recognized her terrible, cringe attempts at comedy via her Kermit church BS.
> 
> When she was “dating” Benjy everyone chided him for dating an very obvious gold digger. He constantly promoted her “career” and would claim he thought she was very talented.
> 
> ...



That was agonizing radio. Benjy is fucking useless. Whole swaths of show that could have been better filled with reruns of Hateman voicemails just ruined talking to or about Benjy.

Surprised to have not seen this pop up yet: the song Benjy and Elisa did together about meeting eachother on J-Date, the Jewish dating app. Benjy kept autistically swearing on his life it sold 800,000 copies on iTunes overnight. Even with Stern's drooling sped fanbase blindly consuming anything put in front of them, everyone knew that was horseshit.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 17, 2021)

The Qbe said:


> I hope that all this is a larp because why the fuck would you fill your head will all that useless shit.


Some people have naturally good memories. It's useful in exams and on an autistic forum.


----------



## iSaidShhh (Jan 17, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Some people have naturally good memories. It's useful in exams and on an autistic forum.


Mostly the autism.


----------



## Maldron the Assassin (Jan 17, 2021)

She blew her only shot. Sad. Many such cases. Might as well get the ball rolling on her OnlyFans.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 17, 2021)

Maldron the Assassin said:


> She blew her only shot. Sad. Many such cases. Might as well get the ball rolling on her OnlyFans.


I certainly hope you aren't talking about her appearance on KS. If that's the epitome of her career then it's doomed. But, you know, Candance Owens got her start on the Killstream and look at her now! All kidding aside, doing stupid shit on Stern was never going to pan out anyway. Now she's reduced to some fake puppet church crap and having a bunch of nobodies to talk to with an audience of weirdos. On second thought, that's also what Ralph does so things seem to align more than they appear.


----------



## Maldron the Assassin (Jan 17, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> I certainly hope you aren't talking about her appearance on KS. If that's the epitome of her career then it's doomed. But, you know, Candance Owens got her start on the Killstream and look at her now! All kidding aside, doing stupid shit on Stern was never going to pan out anyway. Now she's reduced to some fake puppet church crap and having a bunch of nobodies to talk to with an audience of weirdos. On second thought, that's also what Ralph does so things seem to align more than they appear.


Look, I don't know what the fuck a keytarist is but I think it beats what she's doing now.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Jan 17, 2021)

Elisa was the one that made Benjy wear a wig, eyeliner, new wardrobe, he couldn't take off his hat, etc. no? 
She also refused to sleep with him and would very rarely kiss him if memory serves right. It's why he was constantly made fun of and she was seen as using him for exposure. 

I also think this is probably because of Dax, that he is either trying to, or has already slept with her and used Ralph as a replacement when she wanted him to guest on her podcast. 
Someone obviously sold her on the idea that Ralph was a big deal and the LA connection + her trying to sleep her way into becoming famous makes sense.

If not though, then there is a chance that a few days after his appearance on her show, Elisa got texts telling her "you know who this is" and asking her to "call me and cum for me during my show". Which would explain her apparent disgust with Ralph and overall regret. 

Fucking online sweetheart is probably getting unsolicited dirty texts from Ethan motherfucking Ralph. Will the wonders ever cease?


----------



## Ratzinger (Jan 19, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> Elisa was the one that made Benjy wear a wig, eyeliner, new wardrobe, he couldn't take off his hat, etc. no?
> She also refused to sleep with him and would very rarely kiss him if memory serves right. It's why he was constantly made fun of and she was seen as using him for exposure.


That's literally the plot of Addams Family Values, lol


			https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uhth8nGO3CM


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Feb 14, 2021)

I'm trying to figure out if Andy Dick is a better or worse guest than Ralph. Would you rather have on the talentless hack who gave crack to a comedian's girlfriend leading to his death or the fat politically-challenged gunt who grooms underage girls and gives platforms to wignats?


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 28, 2021)

live:


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Mar 6, 2021)

death of chans said:


> live:


So the show is mostly just a bunch of people calling in to try to make fun of her?
I've skipped through both of these episodes and although Andy Dick is in the thumbnail I haven't actually seen him on the show, and if he is, he must have been on for less than a minute because scrolling through the entire stream I can't find his appearance, but apparently Eliza is getting married to him? WTF is even going on? This woman is as insane as ever.

Edit: just figured out the thumbnail is from a different call than the actual show since she is wearing different clothes. Holy shit is that sad, using Andy dick as clickbait is pretty sad.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Mar 11, 2021)

Insanely Retarded said:


> So the show is mostly just a bunch of people calling in to try to make fun of her?
> I've skipped through both of these episodes and although Andy Dick is in the thumbnail I haven't actually seen him on the show, and if he is, he must have been on for less than a minute because scrolling through the entire stream I can't find his appearance, but apparently Eliza is getting married to him? WTF is even going on? This woman is as insane as ever.
> 
> Edit: just figured out the thumbnail is from a different call than the actual show since she is wearing different clothes. Holy shit is that sad, using Andy dick as clickbait is pretty sad.


Andy Dick has perpetrated a surprising amount of sexual assaults. Maybe I shouldn’t be surprised tbh. I’d wager this guy has diddled at least a few kids in his day.


----------



## Ayaa (Mar 11, 2021)

#KillAllPedos said:


> Andy Dick has perpetrated a surprising amount of sexual assaults. Maybe I shouldn’t be surprised tbh. I’d wager this guy has diddled at least a few kids in his day.


I didn't know the guy and just looked at his Wikipedia page and damn that was hillarious, he is a lolcow of epic proportion and deserve a thread.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Mar 11, 2021)

Ayaa said:


> I didn't know the guy and just looked at his Wikipedia page and damn that was hillarious, he is a lolcow of epic proportion and deserve a thread.


And that’s just the shit he’s done publicly. I don’t know how he isn’t in jail.


----------



## theguntsexpartner (Mar 18, 2021)

Kermit And Friends: Onision
					

The "adult" Sesame Street. Interview show with a colorful cast of characters.




					www.youtube.com
				











						Luna on Twitter
					

“Kermit And Friends: Onision https://t.co/JFKBCH5DKp  this should be interesting. I'm pretty excited ngl. @ElisaJordana @andydick @Onision @QUIGLEYARTcom @EricRig51013417”




					web.archive.org
				





			https://twitter.com/LunaTheBotGirl/status/1372597159766323201


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Mar 22, 2021)

First Ralph, then Andy Dick, now Onion Boy. Is this show just a platform for sexual predators?


----------



## Prolapsedbutt (Mar 26, 2021)

I was so fascinated I ended up watching a whole stream with onion. I thought I’d skim through, but these people are fucking INSANE. The girl is almost definitely in an abusive love triangle and one dude who looks like he’s soaking wet proposed to her while she was mid interview Onision. The woman and Greg just sit in silence as her “ex” rambles on in some sort of ancient tongue. The whole podcast/whatever had me laughing the entire time. If you’re not entertained by the drunk coked out asshole on a roof, complaining about being cold, then her billionaire ex is sure to entertain. Also there’s a bit where she basically forced Onion and Fridge to be friends again. The whole thing is barely about Onision, But the last 8 minutes are the best!!! Totally worth it. I think this woman does not know how to surround herself with anything other than predators and abusers. That bit is kinda sad


----------



## Terrorist (Mar 30, 2021)

Gunt and Dick draw ever closer. I think the next step for the Memphis Mauler is to avenge Phil Hartman in the Octagon.


----------



## longtimelurkerfirsttimepo (Mar 30, 2021)

Prolapsedbutt said:


> I was so fascinated I ended up watching a whole stream with onion. I thought I’d skim through, but these people are fucking INSANE. The girl is almost definitely in an abusive love triangle and one dude who looks like he’s soaking wet proposed to her while she was mid interview Onision. The woman and Greg just sit in silence as her “ex” rambles on in some sort of ancient tongue. The whole podcast/whatever had me laughing the entire time. If you’re not entertained by the drunk coked out asshole on a roof, complaining about being cold, then her billionaire ex is sure to entertain. Also there’s a bit where she basically forced Onion and Fridge to be friends again. The whole thing is barely about Onision, But the last 8 minutes are the best!!! Totally worth it. I think this woman does not know how to surround herself with anything other than predators and abusers. That bit is kinda sad


That video is such a beautiful shitshow. I wish that Ralph's show was half as entertaining, even if it was completely unintentional.

I would disagree that she is some innocent party in this entire thing. She let her crazy ex ramble on about how the vultures on the roof (I suspect he's talking about Andy Dick, because he's on the roof drunk/high/on mushrooms) were telling her not to marry him and then ended her show with his completely unhinged 5 minute, uninterrupted monologue. He did bring up her "getting raped every week", so I can't blame her too much for letting him hang out to dry.

I'll post some more highlights, but for now enjoy her introducing the show while a dog licks her mouth.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Part one of the proposal.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Part two




Your browser is not able to display this video.



I could upload the entire thing at this rate, just go watch it.

Andy asking permission to come downstairs and lay down.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 30, 2021)

longtimelurkerfirsttimepo said:


> That video is such a beautiful shitshow. I wish that Ralph's show was half as entertaining, even if it was completely unintentional.
> 
> I would disagree that she is some innocent party in this entire thing. She let her crazy ex ramble on about how the vultures on the roof (I suspect he's talking about Andy Dick, because he's on the roof drunk/high/on mushrooms) were telling her not to marry him and then ended her show with his completely unhinged 5 minute, uninterrupted monologue. He did bring up her "getting raped every week", so I can't blame her too much for letting him hang out to dry.
> 
> ...


W G F D


----------



## Catferatu (Apr 6, 2021)

Did anyone watch the Easter Stream? I'm so fascinated by this creepy woman and her show. I'm only halfway through but around 27:00 they show a video of that Eric dude that proposed to her a few weeks ago jerking off and act like it's a normal thing to do. They censored it with Andy Dick's face but like, does nobody think that's actually disturbing to show literal porn on youtube? It doesn't look like he's acting. There are no comments about it in the comment section. She also said she received plenty of nude content from him.


			https://youtu.be/OwXCMoApDTk
		

I can't wrap my head around what the show is even about. At first I thought it was like a normal podcast with call-in guests and I assumed they did lots of trolling, especially during the Onision stream, but I don't think so anymore. I think the host is actually batshit insane and her guests are too. Nothing makes sense and she associates with known predators all the time. She even said in this stream that she got backlash for having Onision on the show but that she thinks we all did sin at some point in live and that Jesus wouldn't judge what sins are worse than others. Like wtf? She apparently doesn't see anything wrong with abusing young women or all the other things he did.
Then Andy Dick being completely on drugs all the time, that's not trolling either. 

I also hope we can get more info if that pedophile zoophile is actually her father and if the rumors are true. So far nothing shows up on google except what was already posted here.


----------



## Ralphamale (Apr 6, 2021)

Catferatu said:


> I also hope we can get more info if that pedophile zoophile is actually her father and if the rumors are true. So far nothing shows up on google except what was already posted here.


Elisa's own mot her has talked about her Father being that pedo so it's pretty much confirmed. No way she isn't on some type of drugs herself, normal people don't act this way or believe all sins are equal. Andy could kill her dog and feed it to her and she would have to be okay with it by that logic. Her trying to be the band whore resulting in her getting kicked out after the other members came to the realization that she was pitting them all against each other to fight over her still eats at her mind every single day thinking what could of been.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Apr 7, 2021)

Catferatu said:


> I also hope we can get more info if that pedophile zoophile is actually her father and if the rumors are true. So far nothing shows up on google except what was already posted here.


I tend to believe the rumors based off things people have said, the things he's said about himself, and the way he acts (both on and off-camera). There are screencaps of him soliciting nudes from minors, and he admitted to being attracted to children (says that kids age 10-13 look "sexy," that "they want sex," and "the law sucks."). 



Spoiler: Honest Frank solicits nude pics from minors, think minors are 'sexy' 



See 17:12






He also admitted to banging a 14-year-old when he was 18 (which is ironic, given that he was in the middle of explaining why he's not a pedophile). 



Spoiler: Honest Frank admits to banging a 14-year-old



See 25:48 






There was an incident where he walked up to someone's yard sale and allegedly started filming little kids while they were bending over (here is audio and partial video of that incident—you can hear people explaining the situation to the cop). 



Spoiler: Honest Frank films strangers' kids bending over



See 10:18






But I'm sure that's only the tip of the iceberg. He is clearly sexually attracted to children, and he's admitted at least one act of pedophilia. When people confront him on this stuff, he always comes back to "I was taken out of context." 

As for the zoophilia stuff, people keep referring to a certain video or videos where he does something intimate with one of his dogs. I haven't seen it, but it's probably still out there somewhere.


----------



## longtimelurkerfirsttimepo (Apr 21, 2021)

I love this show. I sit in shocked disbelief at what I'm seeing on my screen for 2 hours and there is nothing quite like it. It does feel like some kind of satire at times, but I am on the side of believing this is just what happens when you give crazy people a youtube show.

Here is one of the videos of Eric jerking it to a song, as Elisa sways along to the music and Andy rages as his mic doesn't work. Eric then goes on to threaten to murder Andy if he complains any more. There are two more in the video titled " Kermit and Friends - Child of God"

It cut her off at the start saying "Speaking of black lives matter, I have a video of Eric"


Spoiler: The thumbnail shouldn't be NSFW, but the content is.







Your browser is not able to display this video.






Eric either has a book, or someone has written a book under his name - Eric John Riggs: "Kermit and Friends ~ Do's And Don't ~ A Guild To Marrying Elisa A Schwartz"


Spoiler: The blurb



Have you ever wanted to know the secret to a woman's heart? Like if you could just walk up to a girl at a bar and whisper something in her ear and she would be yours forever? You'd half to be very careful with that kind of super power!Are you the biggest fan of Kermit and Friends ever? Then you are in for a treat!So many men have wanted to become Elisa's boyfriend so they that they could work together one day in gold and silver until Eric came around and proposed to her. He told her, "I am going to be the biggest rock star ever. Do you want to be my girl? We can be on stage together! "She loves it when I call her on Kermit and Friends because she and I are actually best friends forever. Go figure! All of the proceeds go towards expanding the Mayhew Program, the worlds first summer camp for kids that needs us! It's already one of the top youth development programs in existence to start up! Just like you girl! You make a great start up! Thank you so very much!



Sorry about the image for ants, but I don't know how to take full-sized images off of amazon. There are a few pages there. Only 3 more copies left in stock!







						Kermit And Friends ~ Do's And Don't ~ A Guild To Marrying Elisa A Schwartz: Riggs, Eric John: 9798713490898: Amazon.com: Books
					

Kermit And Friends ~ Do's And Don't ~ A Guild To Marrying Elisa A Schwartz [Riggs, Eric John] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Kermit And Friends ~ Do's And Don't ~ A Guild To Marrying Elisa A Schwartz



					www.amazon.com
				






Catferatu said:


> Did anyone watch the Easter Stream? I'm so fascinated by this creepy woman and her show. I'm only halfway through but around 27:00 they show a video of that Eric dude that proposed to her a few weeks ago jerking off and act like it's a normal thing to do. They censored it with Andy Dick's face but like, does nobody think that's actually disturbing to show literal porn on youtube? It doesn't look like he's acting. There are no comments about it in the comment section. She also said she received plenty of nude content from him.
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/OwXCMoApDTk
> ...


She apparently started the show in place of her Sunday church service because she had some sort of falling out with them, and this was supposed to be a religious show. It's now devolved into great content however.


----------



## NibbaBibba (Apr 21, 2021)

longtimelurkerfirsttimepo said:


> Sorry about the image for ants, but I don't know how to take full-sized images off of amazon. There are a few pages there. Only 3 more copies left in stock!


Inspect element is your friend, right click, inspect, find URL and open it.


----------



## longtimelurkerfirsttimepo (Apr 21, 2021)

NibbaBibba said:


> Inspect element is your friend, right click, inspect, find URL and open it.
> View attachment 2106415


Thanks. I was actually looking for the picture in the totally-real-review by "Kermit and Friends fan". I've updated the post now.


----------



## FMW13 (Apr 25, 2021)

On th latest who are these podcasts she just said she regretted going on the kill stream. The gunt won’t be happy to hear about that.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Apr 25, 2021)

FMW13 said:


> On th latest who are these podcasts she just said she regretted going on the kill stream. The gunt won’t be happy to hear about that.



Someone should alert Gator to update the friends of the Killstream on the website to strike her off


----------



## holachau (Apr 26, 2021)

Yeah, I was listening WATP and she said the killstream is the ONLY place she regrets going.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Apr 26, 2021)

She probably didn't enjoy Beardson going at her or whoever it was.


----------



## longtimelurkerfirsttimepo (May 5, 2021)

Jordana had the actor Jessie Heiman on in the most recent show, and what a show it was.  At this point I suspect that Elisa Jordana is relatively sane but surrounds herself with vulnerable people, with the intent of taking advantage of them. Her show is part of that, as I believe she just intends for this to devolve into internal drama that she can gain clout with, and use it to draw in more famous people to get a leg up.

Some highlights were Jordana introducing Jessie to Andy DIck, who Jessie recognizes. Jessie says it's a pleasure meeting him and sounds somewhat starstruck. Dick then goes on to confuse Jessie as a transsexual, starts talking about how he hopes Jordana is a lesbian, as he is going to get his penis chopped off, put it on Elisa and get fucked by her. Jessie nopes out of that problematic conversation pretty quickly.


Spoiler: Jesse the tranny







Your browser is not able to display this video.






Andy shows that he again has transexuals on his mind, as when asked what advice he can give someone who is having a mental breakdown.


Spoiler: Laurie breakdown







Your browser is not able to display this video.






Jesse comes back on a to have a final say, only to have Trumpster Bob accost him about his open border desires and accuse him of being a paedophile.


Spoiler: Jesse final say







Your browser is not able to display this video.






The lady on the right accuses Trumpster-Bob COO of Kermit and Friends of calling her and harassing her, and also calling the police because he thinks they're all paedophiles or something. T-Bob does the masterful redirection, and instead talks about his hallucinations.


Spoiler: Trumpster-Bob, Master of Redirection, COO







Your browser is not able to display this video.






On the topic of Sharman Smith, I wanted to look up all of these people as a few claim to be 'big' people/hasbeens. Sharman has the claim, of the claim to fame that she was a presidential candidate for the democratic party in 2020. She apparently ran on the platform of killing paedophiles, violent rapists and murderers. While that's based and redpilled, do not rest easy for these are the eyes of the God-Emperor that see through the past, present and all future possibilities. 


 They see you, and they know you're guilty.
Sharmin may have been called Eslynne, and has since changed her name since 2015 (Her book release). Sadly/Unsurprisingly the information on her presidential candidacy is very scarce and aside from her herself putting that forward, the three references I found were a radio show interview on "Talk Life Radio", A youtube video from "Nature Of Reality Radio" and a book review which I lost the link to. Speaking of the book reviews, I found some interesting ones on goodreads (Archive) calling her completely insane, a liar and an abuser.


Spoiler: Reviews














Spoiler: Her Biography






Sharmin Smith -Biography​

Sharmin Smith is on a mission to share her wisdom gained through her unique experiences. Shining a light in the darkness that exists in some of society is her calling! She is an abortion survivor and was raised by a mother who did not want her. She shares her story to help other people who have dealt with family trauma get through their pain.
When she reached adulthood, she became a financial services expert. Sharmin has met many teams of people in the industry and is sought after for her experience in the financial industry.
Due to childhood trauma, Sharmin was diagnosed with PTSD. Eventually leaving the financial industry, Sharmin took up writing as a form of therapy. She launched the book, “Taming The Tida” in 2014. The book is meant to uplift and encourage other survivors to reclaim their lives.
In early 2015, Sharmin published the book “Taming The Tida,” about a reality tv show called “Who wants to be president?” In this story, a childhood trauma survivor runs for President against Hillary Clinton and runs on an anti-pedophile platform. Sharmin highlights serious changes that need to happen in our system, intending to make her readers think outside of the box! What started as one book turned into three! Sharmin later continued her 2015 book as a series, calling it the “Change the World” trilogy
Her campaign for the “Change the World” trilogy landed her on Newsmax in May of 2015. Trump announced his campaign in June of that year. Before the end of 2015, oddly enough infamous Bill O’Reilly and Dennis Miller were hosting a nationwide talk show called “Who Wants to be President.”
Sharmin did not write her books to make millions of dollars, she wrote them with the purpose of making the world a better place and it felt like she was watching people in power steal her dream and prosper off it.
Words cannot express what it is like watching a dream turn into a nightmare. The series of events that unfolded over the next few years after her 2015 book launch will be detailed through the final two books in this series, “A Midsummer’s Nightmare” and “Shep and Sharmin: True love isn’t Romeo and Juliet who died together”.

In June of 2018, Sharmin filed for divorce and launched a campaign for President, as she felt like she was called to serve her country. She then hired a marketing company that was, unbeknownst to her, heavily connected to QAnon. They quickly “marketed” her to senior campaign advisors for Trumps’ 2020 campaign, to which she had not agreed to.
Sharmin hired a campaign manager that quickly set about destroying Sharmin’s life. The campaign manager became a central figure in Sharmin’s divorce and permanently altered her long-term relationship with her children. The Presidential campaign then disappeared, but Sharmin’s participation in protests began. Her struggles opened her eyes to things she knew but had never seen before.
As the QAnon conspiracy theories exploded during the summer of 2020 she fully realized she had hired some of their members who set to brainwash her readers and destroy our nation with their harmful rhetoric. She feels personally responsible for messing things up and wants to help set the record straight and heal our nation. The full details of this experience will be in book 2 of the series, “A Midsummer’s Nightmare”.
It is her personal belief that the hold QAnon has on our country can be broken through learning the truth. Part of the key to unlocking this puzzle is seeing and knowing you were lied to by reading the words with your own eyes in the first book, “Taming The Tida”.
Any similarities to actual events that are in her books were not planned or coordinated. She wrote the book the way she did because she believed that we are more similar than we are different. Sharmin believes that most people are true, good, honest, decent, kind, hard-working, and are poorly represented by their elected officials. Now, more than ever before they deserve to know what their elected officials are up to.
Through her life, Sharmin has connected with some truly amazing souls who are also on a mission to expose the truth and have committed to helping them tell their stories too. She is now relaunching her brand and looks forward to a bright future ahead of her. The work continues!
https://sharminsmith.com/bio/ - https://archive.md/W7QOQ



Andy claimed that one of his trap-house-mates secretly drugged him, by placing THC concentrate into some orange juice that he drank. This is the wrap up of the argument.


Spoiler: The cartwheel







Your browser is not able to display this video.






And of course, another Eric Riggs masturbatory video. This guy is another who claims to be very rich, but alas I cannot find any information. It's right on the heels of the above clip, so Dick's microphone is still on and the black guys hadn't finished expressing surprise at the cartwheel. I hope I'm wrong and they are watching the show.


Spoiler: It's NSFW







Your browser is not able to display this video.








Catferatu said:


> I also hope we can get more info if that pedophile zoophile is actually her father and if the rumors are true. So far nothing shows up on google except what was already posted here.


In her most recent stream, she did deny that Honest Frank was actually her Father. I'd deny it too if that was the case, so maybe or maybe not. It happens at 1 minute into the Trumpster-Bob video above.


----------



## Liebestod (May 20, 2022)

Elisa's involved with ip2 now . pictured below with goocheese (who was in a big fight that made the local news just a few days ago)



Here's a clip i took from the ip2 forum where she talks about her "fiance" andy dick that she has never even been intimate with apparently..




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Captain and Elisa have to figure out whose paying for their date , they're both cheap money grubbing kikes




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (May 20, 2022)

I was thinking about bringing this thread back up recently, I heard a clip of Elisa saying that the only podcast she ever regrets going on was the killstream, plus the whole Andy Dick thing and the fact that her podcast is so bizarre but she has still managed to network with a bunch of people that treat her as if she were doing a good job. 

She is pretty interesting and I would like to have more time to dedicate to documenting her stuff since it's all so strange, hopefully now that she seems to be involved with ip2 more eyes will be on her.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (May 20, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> I was thinking about bringing this thread back up recently, I heard a clip of Elisa saying that the only podcast she ever regrets going on was the killstream, plus the whole Andy Dick thing and the fact that her podcast is so bizarre but she has still managed to network with a bunch of people that treat her as if she were doing a good job.
> 
> She is pretty interesting and I would like to have more time to dedicate to documenting her stuff since it's all so strange, hopefully now that she seems to be involved with ip2 more eyes will be on her.


It’s weird how she’s kind of existing around this little scene of people, even though she has little or no connection to it, and no talent. Pretty much nothing about her makes any sense.


----------



## Fleetwood (May 20, 2022)

If anybody wants to start keeping track of her shows, there are at least four active channels almost identical or showing clips of the same content. It is confusing why she has done this and why two are called the exact same thing "Elisa Jordana"





1  https://www.youtube.com/user/ElisaJordana
2  https://www.youtube.com/user/ElisaJordana2323
3  https://www.youtube.com/c/KermitAndFriends
4  https://www.youtube.com/c/GaiaPaia
Here are even more, older channels
5 Another Kermit and Friends channel
6 Elisas Yeast Spot

Since the Andy Dick IRL streaming started we have got to hear wack pack guys such as High Pitch Eric cross over with IP2 streamers! She was on the Stern show like ten years ago and has other Howard rejects call in often. Old Elisa bikini pics here: https://www.howardstern.com/show/2012/04/18/from-the-vortex-miss-howardtv-rundownshow-133/


----------



## TurdEthics (May 20, 2022)

From the sounds of her dad, I'm beginning to think that Tommy Tooter would make a great guest for Kermit & Friends.


----------



## Tempress (Jul 10, 2022)

found her on tinder.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jul 10, 2022)

Tempress said:


> found her on tinder.
> View attachment 3478988


Swipe left hard


----------



## Procrastinhater (Jul 11, 2022)

Liebestod said:


> Elisa's involved with ip2 now . pictured below with goocheese (who was in a big fight that made the local news just a few days ago)
> View attachment 3300645
> Here's a clip i took from the ip2 forum where she talks about her "fiance" andy dick that she has never even been intimate with apparently..
> View attachment 3300651
> ...


I missed this lol.
She's quite the Jew, scamming fucking Captain into actually putting his hand in his pocket and paying.
Is that fucking Gooch Cheese making that noise like a zombie off camera?


----------



## Fleetwood (Jul 21, 2022)

I was looking at Right leaning podcast grifter /comic Chrissie Mayr's channel (a lot of various cow interview material on her channel) and noticed she had Elisa and Captain on a few weeks ago.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Jul 23, 2022)

So I'm guessing that since her Andy Dick grift is falling apart she is looking for new coattails to ride, and it seems to be IP2 (probably because Andy Dick is also involved with them). 
The entire thing is so bizarre, the "engagement" to Andy Dick even though she admits they've never had sex and he has sex with both men and women while he's with her. The extremely weird show (that sometimes can be nearly unwatchable) with random Q-tards calling in and fighting with middle aged women while some druggie tries to play his own songs, it's just weird, and as far as I can tell not many people watch it. 
At the same time, she's managed to network and grift off of it to appear on a bunch of more established shows without being laughed off like she should be (although let's face it, her connection to Beni/Stern has helped her a lot as well as the fact that all "right leaning" grifters seem to support each other no questions asked).


----------



## Fleetwood (Jul 23, 2022)

IP2 just fits in with the Discord / Streamyard / Total morons talking about nothing format of her show so I see no end to this connection. This one had Chicken Andy, JJ, Captain as well as Andy Dick plus various fucking literal mutants and nobodies (probably Stern show rejects and other randos) all talking for a minute or two each. 






Has nobody posted her discord link? https://discord.gg/cWBKb95Sb3
This is where said mutants gather and communicate and possibly drop the streamyard link.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Jul 23, 2022)

Fleetwood said:


> IP2 just fits in with the Discord / Streamyard / Total morons talking about nothing format of her show so I see no end to this connection. This one had Chicken Andy, JJ, Captain as well as Andy Dick plus various fucking literal mutants and nobodies (probably Stern show rejects and other randos) all talking for a minute or two each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shit I forgot about her "music", plus the bunch of losers with zero talent showcasing their attempts at music on her show. The whole thing is such a fucking zoo. 
Discord really is one of the worst things ever created, it enables every type of reject, weirdo (and worse) to find each other.


----------



## Sam Losco's Wife (Jul 23, 2022)

Elisa's dog bit poocheese on the face.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Jul 23, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> So I'm guessing that since her Andy Dick grift is falling apart she is looking for new coattails to ride, and it seems to be IP2 (probably because Andy Dick is also involved with them).
> The entire thing is so bizarre, the "engagement" to Andy Dick even though she admits they've never had sex and he has sex with both men and women while he's with her. The extremely weird show (that sometimes can be nearly unwatchable) with random Q-tards calling in and fighting with middle aged women while some druggie tries to play his own songs, it's just weird, and as far as I can tell not many people watch it.
> At the same time, she's managed to network and grift off of it to appear on a bunch of more established shows without being laughed off like she should be (although let's face it, her connection to Beni/Stern has helped her a lot as well as the fact that all "right leaning" grifters seem to support each other no questions asked).


Her pedophile father probably let some showbiz execs run a train on her, so they feed her a few opportunities here and there. But it’s awfully strange how she keeps popping up. There is some strange nexus between her little sphere of Hollywood washouts and IP2/Ralph/AF.


----------



## Sammich (Jul 23, 2022)

Sam Losco's Wife said:


> Elisa's dog bit poocheese on the face.
> View attachment 3521529


That is  good pupper right there.  I hope he didn't catch anything from the skank though.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jul 23, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> So I'm guessing that since her Andy Dick grift is falling apart she is looking for new coattails to ride, and it seems to be IP2 (probably because Andy Dick is also involved with them).
> The entire thing is so bizarre, the "engagement" to Andy Dick even though she admits they've never had sex and he has sex with both men and women while he's with her. The extremely weird show (that sometimes can be nearly unwatchable) with random Q-tards calling in and fighting with middle aged women while some druggie tries to play his own songs, it's just weird, and as far as I can tell not many people watch it.
> At the same time, she's managed to network and grift off of it to appear on a bunch of more established shows without being laughed off like she should be (although let's face it, her connection to Beni/Stern has helped her a lot as well as the fact that all "right leaning" grifters seem to support each other no questions asked).


Don't forget the tinder profile she set up above.


----------



## Caesare (Jul 23, 2022)

This chick was Benji's ex girlfriend. Benji is a really weird guy and was (maybe still is?) producer from the Howard Stern show.

Benji wound up getting her a job on the show. Despite having this podcast which gets very few views, she has gotten plugs from Howard and his good buddy, Jimmy Kimmel. I know all that was in the OP, it's just funny finding this thread for the first time. I haven't thought about this broad in years.

Kinda surreal seeing her with a thread here.


----------



## BigFatSweatyMan (Jul 24, 2022)

Sam Losco's Wife said:


> Elisa's dog bit poocheese on the face.
> View attachment 3521529


Good dog


----------



## The Unfinished Swan (Jul 31, 2022)

the crossover I never expected or cared for..








chat is on point!









a little foreshadowing...


----------



## Fleetwood (Aug 12, 2022)

Checked the latest Kermit and Friends and this fucking specimen "Mini Manson" was on. Seems like a cow to look out for. They/whatever the fuck even has an account here @Mini Manson 666 and has been a guest on a few Pod Awful podcasts. He gets real fuckin pissed when Elisa keeps saying his name wrong and threatens to kill her, as clipped here






Here's the whole episode which also had Andy Dick, High Pitch Eric, and some fat nobody actor guy with an IMDB page. Also Elisa clipped the threatening bit.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Aug 12, 2022)

Fleetwood said:


> Checked the latest Kermit and Friends and this fucking specimen "Mini Manson" was on. Seems like a cow to look out for. They/whatever the fuck even has an account here @Mini Manson 666 and has been a guest on a few Pod Awful podcasts. He gets real fuckin pissed when Elisa keeps saying his name wrong and threatens to kill her, as clipped here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good trash fire. That guy is completely out of his mind, and that is saying something in a show full of Stern wack pack reject weirdos and Andy Dick. 
I saw Mini Mason once when I made the mistake of watching pod awful but he was nowhere near this unhinged. I'm convinced this guy will end up doing some weird shit. 


Caesare said:


> This chick was Benji's ex girlfriend. Benji is a really weird guy and was (maybe still is?) producer from the Howard Stern show.


I thought he had left the show like most other regular staffers have in the last few years, but after a quick search it seems he's still there. AFAIK (and this from a clip or two I've watched over the last couple years) they used him as a "Trump voter"/"right wing" guy to drill and humiliate every once in a while on air whenever Howard wanted to feel superior, no idea if that is still the case.


----------



## Fleetwood (Aug 12, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> Good trash fire. That guy is completely out of his mind, and that is saying something in a show full of Stern wack pack reject weirdos and Andy Dick.
> I saw Mini Mason once when I made the mistake of watching pod awful but he was nowhere near this unhinged. I'm convinced this guy will end up doing some weird shit.


Oh it's far worse than I thought...
From https://en.everybodywiki.com/Mini_Manson archive.ph/cFICM

_Andrew Paul Roach (born July 30, 1969), mostly known by his stage name Mini Manson, is an American entertainer, comedian, artist, and YouTuber who first began appearing on the video-sharing website YouTube in late October 2021 *He was born a female intersex, but underwent a sex reassignment operation in 2016, removing his female breasts. *Roach resides in his hometown of Chicago. *He is openly gay as a transgender man, and has admitted his attraction towards Marilyn Manson.* He has no children and is not married._

Also MM has been on some Cyraxx related podcasts, this really is a multi cow pile up disaster.

Mini Mason also posted this reddit screenshot on twitter but it looks like it may be their own sock account.


----------



## Cymophane (Aug 13, 2022)

this was pretty hard to watch .



Captain goes in for a kiss and is rejected.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Insanely Retarded (Aug 13, 2022)

Cymophane said:


> this was pretty hard to watch .
> View attachment 3594816
> Captain goes in for a kiss and is rejected.
> View attachment 3594851


Wow this is great, why doesn't she pull away? Why doesn't she do anything other than just sitting still and looking at him? I guess he was pretty drunk and it took him a bit to figure out that she wasn't reciprocating or something? But still, it's weird on all fronts. Where was this streamed? 


Fleetwood said:


> Oh it's far worse than I thought...
> From https://en.everybodywiki.com/Mini_Manson archive.ph/cFICM
> 
> _Andrew Paul Roach (born July 30, 1969), mostly known by his stage name Mini Manson, is an American entertainer, comedian, artist, and YouTuber who first began appearing on the video-sharing website YouTube in late October 2021 *He was born a female intersex, but underwent a sex reassignment operation in 2016, removing his female breasts. *Roach resides in his hometown of Chicago. *He is openly gay as a transgender man, and has admitted his attraction towards Marilyn Manson.* He has no children and is not married._
> ...


I'm convinced that this guy is going to end up some pretty fucked up shit
The most shocking thing about this is not that he was a troon or whatever he is, but that he is 53 years old? And he's managed to stay off the internet until late 2021? 
Nothing about this person makes sense,  it seems he actually wants to become famous for being a cow?


----------



## Cymophane (Aug 13, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> Wow this is great, why doesn't she pull away? Why doesn't she do anything other than just sitting still and looking at him? I guess he was pretty drunk and it took him a bit to figure out that she wasn't reciprocating or something? But still, it's weird on all fronts. Where was this streamed?


Yeah I don't really know whats going on with them, probably just using him , I saw this on Captain's stream it was dusk, its hard to say what time since all they do is hang out drink and grift for donations.
this was from thursday but tbh its like this every day, just a different spot in SoCal


----------



## Fleetwood (Aug 13, 2022)

Insanely Retarded said:


> Wow this is great, why doesn't she pull away? Why doesn't she do anything other than just sitting still and looking at him? I guess he was pretty drunk and it took him a bit to figure out that she wasn't reciprocating or something? But still, it's weird on all fronts. Where was this streamed?
> 
> I'm convinced that this guy is going to end up some pretty fucked up shit
> The most shocking thing about this is not that he was a troon or whatever he is, but that he is 53 years old? And he's managed to stay off the internet until late 2021?
> Nothing about this person makes sense,  it seems he actually wants to become famous for being a cow?



I love that these morons are still crossing over with IP2, they found their kindred scum people!

Did my cow research and read thru this thread: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/david-j-stewart-jesus-is-savior-jesus-is-precious.17521/ David J Stewart is Mini Manson's brother a looney Christian guy. Mini Manson joins the thread years later and fully self doxes!


----------



## norbo (Aug 16, 2022)

Supposedly Andy Dick is at her house now. He was dropped off by someone named "Chicken". I only stumbled across these weirdos yesterday while browsing youtube. 

This lady is actually justifying leading on this exceptional individual Kenneth and playing stupid as to why its kinda fucked.


----------



## JusticeNoobish (Aug 16, 2022)

And then there is this, speaking of Leaf.  He seems to be a Elisa simp and is obsessed with her.  He made a video claiming that Captain Content, who is from the same IP2 network as Chicken, took advantage of her when she was drunk on her birthday from the beginning of July.  I tried to find that video from Leaf King but it's gone now along with a lot of others.  But there is an edit of it.  Seems the allegations of any kind of assault is edited out.  But WTF why would she want to be involved with these people?
Andy Dick & His Fiancée Elisa's Odd Relationship With Captain Content


----------



## Négritude (Aug 23, 2022)

I will say this. Elisa has a group on another platform and is being REALLY cool about it. She legitimately seems like a nice person with an actual sense of humor.


----------



## Vera (Aug 24, 2022)

Négritude said:


> Elisa has a group on another platform and is being REALLY cool about it.


i got in her server last night and its fucking wild homie , they were spamming all kinds of shit , check out these boomer screenshots complaining to elisa to _karen it up extra hard_



last thing currently in it , cracked me up


----------



## Négritude (Aug 24, 2022)

Vera said:


> i got in her server last night and its fucking wild homie , they were spamming all kinds of shit , check out these boomer screenshots complaining to elisa to _karen it up extra hard_
> View attachment 3641216
> last thing currently in it , cracked me up
> View attachment 3641227


yeah I think it was some boomer cat lady demanding that Elisa ban people she disagrees with.


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 24, 2022)

Négritude said:


> I will say this. Elisa has a group on another platform and is being REALLY cool about it. She legitimately seems like a nice person with an actual sense of humor.


There's an open invite to Elisa to join the forums, we won't bully you too hard, I promise.


----------



## Négritude (Aug 24, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> There's an open invite to Elisa to join the forums, we won't bully you too hard, I promise.


You never know where the next jug of milk is coming from so you gotta put on the suspenders and reach for an udder every once in awhile.


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 24, 2022)

Négritude said:


> You never know where the next jug of milk is coming from so you gotta put on the suspenders and reach for an udder every once in awhile.


Some of the most fun I've had on here is when cows join the Farms.


----------



## AltisticRight (Aug 24, 2022)

Négritude said:


> You never know where the next jug of milk is coming from so you gotta put on the suspenders and reach for an udder every once in awhile.





Jack Awful said:


> Some of the most fun I've had on here is when cows join the Farms.


Will she be as spergy as our resident coalburner Brittany from Politically Provoked? 
At least Brittany's anime hate bumps her to a 1.2/10.


----------



## Jack Awful (Aug 24, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Will she be as spergy as our resident coalburner Brittany from Politically Provoked?
> At least Brittany's anime hate bumps her to a 1.2/10.


Maybe we can get them to fight for our amusement.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Aug 24, 2022)

Is it the wrong time to start watching NewsRadio?


----------



## Maude Snew (Aug 24, 2022)

Oh shit no wonder Ralph keeps winning, the Schwartz is with him.


----------



## Négritude (Aug 25, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Will she be as spergy as our resident coalburner Brittany from Politically Provoked?
> At least Brittany's anime hate bumps her to a 1.2/10.


She doesn’t seem too spergy but she does seem to like running an ant farm and tapping on the glass when things get boring.


----------



## Vera (Aug 25, 2022)

Négritude said:


> She doesn’t seem too spergy but she does seem to like running an ant farm and tapping on the glass when things get boring.


 i see the usual shit stirrers in there now affliates of jdanks , plates, hugbox, onionfags, ip2, etc. hopefully it leads to some good kino .


----------



## Stygian Evil (Dec 2, 2022)

she's being exposed about one of her fans swatting bob levy and chrissie mayr and her being cool about it...






the people from the "Steel Toe Morning Show" have many videos documenting what's been happening


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Dec 4, 2022)

Stygian Evil said:


> she's being exposed about one of her fans swatting bob levy and chrissie mayr and her being cool about it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steel Toe is like an even poorer shittier Revenge of the Cis. Some people are saying they didn't even get swatted and are just seeking attention like always. They also buy view bots just look at their views vs comments.


----------



## Marche (Dec 7, 2022)

She seems to be doing somewhat ok IRL streams, nothing great but as far as ip2 goes shes one of the few who actually go IRL and talk to people and play media.
Her voice graits on me far too much to watch any of it though but she does seem to get quite a lot of donos when doing it.


----------



## Acronym (Dec 23, 2022)

Elisa's streaming right now and is losing it that Andy Dick might reject her, reminder he's a registered sex offender now...




Your browser is not able to display this video.



Tearful reunion, 



he's been out of jail for a day now.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



probably nothing is going to happen but I'm surprised they're back together now



couples goals



miracle before Christmas hype


----------

